

Iterated Prisoner's Dilemma in myriad languages - jpfuentes2
http://jacquesfuentes.com/essays/2014/10/31/Iterated-Prisoners-Dilemma-in-myriad-languages.html

======
lectrick
I think I will try my hand at an Elixir version, based off the (very
functionally well written!) Ruby version.

Also, you should have test suites for these. :)

Elixir's pretty cool if you haven't played with it yet- [http://elixir-
lang.org](http://elixir-lang.org)

It's like Ruby, but 100% functional, immutable, concurrent, and faster. :)

~~~
jpfuentes2
Thanks for the compliment and please do submit an Elixir version. I'm played
around a bit with Erlang/Elixir but not substantially. I try to follow the
Elixir community a bit and have done extensive reading of the OTP/actor system
in Erlang :) Also, one of the reviewers of the article, Daniel Farrell, does
Elixir for fun:
[https://github.com/danielfarrell/sass.ex](https://github.com/danielfarrell/sass.ex).

Regarding test suites: yeah, I agree but it's a first pass and right now the
"test" is "does running the program produce the correct output?" and that's
sufficient for now:)

~~~
lectrick
that "test" is literally 1 step away from a "proper" test :) Slap an
"assert_equal" in there and boom, tested! Or heck even "raise unless expected
== actual"

~~~
jpfuentes2
Good point! I'll add an issue for it. Where's that Elixir version? :))

